# PENN Silverado 2000 Reel on a Freshwater Rod-Can it work?



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

I bought a Penn silverado reel light weight graphite and I put it on a graphite Shakespeare rod and I seem to be having problems with being unable to toss the lures out far enough. Now I thought perhaps it was the fact that the light saltwater penn reel just couldn't work well with the light tackle rod however i realized i accidentally put 20 lb. test line on the reel the night before so I was thinking this might be the problem. However, do you think that it is simply just incompatible to use the freshwater rod with the silverado 2000 or is it just a problem with the line being to heavy? Thanks for reading.

TF


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

What model? Some can handle freshwater.

SV 2000 - 200 yds of 6 lb test mono
SV 4000 - 200/10 lb
SV 5000 - 200/12 lb
SV 6000 - 225/16 lb
SV 8000 - 275/20 lb test

Sandcrab


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

sv2000


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Put 6 lb test on the reel and you should be good to go - provided of course - your rod handles up to (or including) 6 lb test line. Read the rod for specs..

Sandcrab


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks for the help i got it good to go now.


----------

